# [TV-Tipp] Photoshop-Kurs auf BR-alpha



## Martin Schaefer (1. März 2003)

Hi,

ab sofort und bis 14.4.2003 kommt immer Montags um 18:00 Uhr auf BR-alpha ein Photoshop-Kurs für Einsteiger. Wiederholungen jeweils Dienstag 10:00 Uhr.

Sendetermine

mehr Infos

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. März 2003)

Kann ich nur wärmstenbs allen empfehlen, die es noch nicht gesehen haben ( Wiederholung), wer weiß, wie oft sie es noch zeigen...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (1. März 2003)

Ich hab' mir mal die Sendung über ImageReady, Slices und GIF Animationen angesehen. Hab' mich nur ein wenig gelangweilt, da ich alles schon vorher wusste.


----------



## flip (2. März 2003)

habs mir mal auf der HP angeschaut. für anfänger is das echt nicht schlecht gemacht. aber mir hat es so gut wie kaum was gebracht =)
flip


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (3. März 2003)

nennt mich doof, aber wie krieg ich br alpha?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. März 2003)

Hi,



> Empfang
> BR-alpha im Kabelnetz
> BR-alpha ist in Bayern flächendeckend über das analoge Kabelnetz zu empfangen, zunehmend auch in anderen Bundesländern.
> 
> ...



ciao


----------

